# ohp 100kg



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Finally got it after a long time for 2 reps, just really happy! :thumb:


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

Excellent lifting mate, well done that is some serious lift:thumb:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Congrats matey! Hitting a new PB is an awesome feeling - just goes to show what all the effort that you have been putting in results in.

J


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice one pal 

It's always impressive being able to throw big weights over you head.


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

awsome lift m8:thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

very very impressive mate, i was happy with 70

hahaha

i take my hat off to you


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Was this standing or seating ?

NGL


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Big lift. :thumbup1:


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Nice one, i remember when i first hit that, had a grin from ear to ear for a wk LOL.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Awesome going man


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

Good lifting mate, getting any lift into 3 figures for the first time is always just so satisfying. :thumb:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Cheers lads!


----------

